
Your thoughts on a microframework for Java? - prince_af_123
Hi Guys:
I&#x27;m building a dead simple and minimal microframework in Java that allows users to create a web application or a microservice using Java in minutes. (Focus on being able to write a microservice really fast).<p>I would like to hear your opinions on what features, etc. you&#x27;d like to see or even your criticisms (e.g. we don&#x27;t use java for that or it already exist).<p>I&#x27;m looking for feedback on what kind of HttpServer to use... I would like to support plug-in-play with default being NanoHttpd....<p>Secondly, which template library would you suggest (e.g. Apache Velocity)?<p>Thanks.
======
deependra
There are several micro service servers / frameworks already available in the
space. wildfly.swarm WSO2 MSS. Better check existing stuff before the
implementation.

~~~
prince_af_123
I'll definitely check them out.

------
hackerboos
Like Spark? [http://sparkjava.com](http://sparkjava.com)

~~~
prince_af_123
Looks cleaner than other alternatives.

